# tiny ectoparasites?



## npaull (May 8, 2005)

I noticed on one of my leucs today what appear to be very small (1/10th the size of a melanogaster at the biggest) whitish/grayish nematode-like organisms. He did not seem particularly bothered by them, and I only saw a few. I am wondering if these may just be naturally-ocurring soil organisms that got on him during feeding, or...? Any ideas? I'm a bit worried... Thanks for the help, I've never seen these before.


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

Might you have a picture?

From what I can deduce from your description, its definately not a normal thing. I've never seen this on any of my frogs before. I would attempt to remedy this asap. Hopefully someone with a bit more info will reply.


----------



## npaull (May 8, 2005)

These things are seriously small... I highly doubt a picture would show them, at least nothing I could shoot here. I wouldn't have noticed them at all had my eye not been about four inches away from the frog, looking intensely at it for several seconds... again, the frog seems basically to ignore them, he's my fattest, healthiest, most bold, and best eating leuc.


----------



## npaull (May 8, 2005)

Anyone have any more insights into this? I'd really appreciate any info or suggestions...


----------



## Ben_C (Jun 25, 2004)

Were the worms localized to any part of the frog?
Have you tried to observe them for multiple days? Have they been in the same place each day?
If they are just soil organisms that got on him during feeding, they should probably be consumed/removed when the frog sheds in the morning (or whenever it sheds) and thus, solving the problem.
w/o a pic we can't really help much other than say stuff like I just did so I hope that it helped,
B


----------



## Catfur (Oct 5, 2004)

I would recommend searching around for a veterinarian willing to examine the frog. They can make a much better diagnosis than we can from just a description.


----------



## npaull (May 8, 2005)

Thanks everyone for the replies. I think they were, in fact, just soil organisms. I only saw 2-3 the one time I observed them, and they have since totally disappeared. The frog continues to do absolutely great, and I haven't seen anything like them since. I'm pretty confident they were harmless, at this point.


----------

